# Lost paddle at railroad bridge



## gotoh2o (Aug 8, 2006)

above Frog Rock July 13th. Blue shaft, yellow blade "Lightning" 62" canoe paddle with my name and old e-mail address on blade. This paddle is magnetically attracted to rocks so if you find it be careful and by all means don't try to paddle with it!


----------



## tdub (Sep 3, 2004)

i think i found your paddle. you can email me at [email protected] to confirm.


----------

